
Plum – the first completely anonymous network - sergozh
http://www.plumapp.net
======
krapp
I don't think anonymity means what you think it does.

Having a persistent account with a nickname I can hide but which is still tied
to my device isn't anonymous.

It _definitely_ doesn't mean posts being geo-locatable, or having all of my
'active' data be sticky, followable, trackable, etc.

------
atoponce
100% anonymity online is a myth. Anyone claiming they have it is lying to you,
and should be a large, red flag. Nevermind that the app is proprietary
software.

------
crazychrome
I don't understand what problem(s) the "anonymity" solves within the context
setting by this app?

I think it certainly improves user experience by removing the boring
registration process (if it's the definition of the anonymity), but it's
hardly a selling point, or core of a product.

